# Help me decide on first surround system



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

Goodmorning,
This is my first post and have come here in hops of receiving some solid advice on which system to get. First tings first some background info - so that you can understand my needs. I have recently purchased a plasma screen which I am planning to compliment with glorious sound. The surround receiver will be connected to my satellite dish, PS3, 360 using 2 optical connectors for the consoles and RCA cables for the dish. The setup will be used for Blue-ray, gaming and DVDs

Based on my research I have narrowed down my selection to two possible systems:


Sony Home Cinema DVD System DAV-DZ830W
Sony Home Cinema System HT-DDWG800

As the 830W costs 450 euro more than the second option would the investment be worth the money? As in will I get good quality HD sound from above systems and which would you recommend.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I find the Sony Home Cinema DVD System DAV-DZ830W for 557 euro in closeout. It is a Home Theater in a Box that cannot stand up to a well thought out component system. Think about saving up more and then asking about components once you have your ultimate budget settled. Good Luck!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to the Shack!

First of all have a look at this post, Home Theater in a Box systems do not stand up well to the dynamics of todays movies.
Sony is not well known for good quality receivers or speakers, If you must go with a HTIB system Onkyo makes some of the better ones.

As Jay already said if you could give us a budget that would help as we may be able to find something better.


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

mmm lets say max budget 1000 euro is it possible to build a decent DIY system? Id rather spend a bit more and get good value for money then go cheep and regret it. Also anyone know of some good online retailers that ship worldwide as amazon doesnt ship to my country large parcels unfortunately.


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

buget is expandable up to 1500 euro


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

I decided to go the custom build way, now im at a dilemma as to which receiver to get I was considering the Onkyo TX-SR576 which is priced at 350 euro which sounds reasonable to me. Am I right in the assumption that I do not need a receiver to decode HD signals as the PS3 can output the sound in linear PCM ? Or must I invest in a HD decoder? Is the extar price for the HD worth it ? sorry im new to surround


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

What o you guys think of the bose Acoustimass 6 speakers (5.1) for now then extended to 7.1 later


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

Just read the bose reviews on this site anyone have any suggestion for better speakers


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

opinions on denon SYS-76HT speakers to compliment AV reciever


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

stifler said:


> I was considering the Onkyo TX-SR576 which is priced at 350 euro which sounds reasonable to me. Am I right in the assumption that I do not need a receiver to decode HD signals as the PS3 can output the sound in linear PCM ? Or must I invest in a HD decoder? Is the extar price for the HD worth it ?


I think you're okay with the 576 (it has HDMI connectors need it to get HD audio from PS3); the 576 can decode DolbyDigital Plus, so maybe you'll need to decode other formats on PS3 ...but you'll be fine.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

stifler said:


> opinions on denon SYS-76HT speakers to compliment AV reciever


I think it will be a better option to get an Onkyo system (6100, 7100, etc.), their speakers have a better frequency response than most HTIB.

What other brands can you get where you live??? ...JBL, Polk, etc.


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

Il phone a couple of retailers in the morning and post the outcome.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

It is likely you can get what you need in Europe. What country and city are you in?

My recommendation for buying something unheard would be the underrated Infinity Primus line. Person after person, review after review places these speakers squarely in the "Best for the Money" class. The tower, bookshelf and center speakers listed below all use the same drivers and are extremely well matched.

Infinity Primus P252 towers - $295/pair
Infinity Primus P152 bookshelves - $155/pair
Infinity Primus PC250 center - $134
Infinity PS210 subwoofer - $295
TOTAL - $879 or €688
International shipping available.
If you need 7.1 just add another pair of P152s.

Matched with the Onkyo TX-SR576 for €350 and you are in for under €1500 with shipping.


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

Im from Malta within the EU, what retailer sells the above speakers?


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

Is placing the center speaker behind the TV a issue with surround systems as the way the room is furnished this is the only option (it cant rest on the TV) as its a plasma hence paper thin in construction


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

I have to agree with "Jackfish" in recommending the Infinity Primus speakers. My first system was the Infinity Interlude speakers, and at that time I had a Denon avr-2802. If your comfortable buying on ebay or Audiogon, you could probably find a mint condition Denon avr-3802 or 03 for around $300 american dollars. This is a great starter system, and the infinity's mix well with any high current Denon receiver. This system will blow away most HTIB systems. For what it's worth, in my opinion I'd stay away from Bose no matter what the cost. Hope this helps! Good Luck!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

stifler said:


> Im from Malta within the EU, what retailer sells the above speakers?


International shipping more than doubles the cost of these items. You'ld be better off buying within the EU even if the prices are a bit higher. Call these establishments and ask about the Infinity Primus line; you have the model numbers from above.

EU Infinity Home Audio dealers:
Cutajar Ltd. Birkirkara, Malta Phone +356 21441720/21445603 Fax +356 21498632 Email [email protected] 
Kenwood Electronics Italia S.P.A. Milano, Italia Phone +39-02 204 821 Fax +39-02 2295 16281 Email [email protected] 
Harman France S.A. Paris, France Phone 33-1 55 78 54 00 Fax 33-1 55 78 54 01 Email [email protected] 
Lyric Ae Athens, Greece Phone 30-182 10 263 Fax 30-182 19 193 Email [email protected] 
Amacom 11633 Athens, Greece Phone 210 701 5259 Email [email protected] 
Amacom - Greek Showroom GALATSIOU 41 3rd Floor GR-111.41 Athens, Greece Phone 0030-210 2232621 Fax 0030-210 2232621 
Media Audio Split, Croatia Phone 00-385-21-343-161 Fax 00-385-21-315-220 Email [email protected] 
BOFEX d.o.o. Ljubljana, Slovenia Phone +386 1 309 38 22 Fax +386 1 524 54 78 Email [email protected] 
Harman Consumer UK St. Albans, Hertfordshire UK Phone +44 1707 278100 Fax +44 1707 278129 Email [email protected] 

There are over 100 dealers that handle Infinity Home Audio in Germany. "http://www.infinity.de/home/where_to_buy/international_where_to_buy.aspx" Copy the text between the quotes and paste into your browser and select Germany.

You can place your Plasma TV on top of the center channel speaker.


----------



## MasterGuns (Feb 18, 2009)

stifler,
There are obviously a lot of ideas out there. IMHO you have two choices.
1. stck with your current budget and get a HTIB ( I also recommend the Onkyo as I have owned several, and put them in my kids rooms when I am ready for an upgrade.)

2. Save more money and get a custom system that you will meet your needs over time. (you end up saving more in the long run) Tons of choices here. Read posts and they can give you a million ideas. 

I know it is hard to wait, but you will definately notice a difference.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

stifler said:


> Is placing the center speaker behind the TV a issue with surround systems as the way the room is furnished this is the only option (it cant rest on the TV) as its a plasma hence paper thin in construction


If the TV will block or reflect the speaker audio...yes is an issue.

Can you use a shelf above/below TV??? ...Can you post a picture of your setup??? :yes:


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi guys, thanks for all the posts. I have narrowed down my A/V choice to a TX-SR806 or 876 box as I have read that the 806 has some serious issues with 1080p direct feed (blue pixles etc) can someone confirm that the 876 is free of such issues and can pass a 1080p signal untouched?


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone ever used the Mission M cube 5.1 speakers as my friend recommended them due to there small size, any opinions?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

stifler said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all the posts. I have narrowed down my A/V choice to a TX-SR806 or 876 box as I have read that the 806 has some serious issues with 1080p direct feed (blue pixles etc) can someone confirm that the 876 is free of such issues and can pass a 1080p signal untouched?


The 876 is fine with video, the 806 has a smaller power supply and did poorly driving a 4ohm load but for most people it is still a capable receiver I am personally happy I have the 805 rather than the 806.


stifler said:


> Anyone ever used the Mission M cube 5.1 speakers as my friend recommended them due to there small size, any opinions?


Mission makes decent speakers however they are not as good as they used to be in the early 90s. That said any small cube type speaker should be avoided see here for more info on that subject.


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

I ended up getting the NR906 A/V receiver. can someone suggest some killer speakers to do this bad boy some justice? - I was thinking the M cubes sound nice


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

What type of connectors (speaker wire termination) does this receiver support as I want to order some quality cable from monster


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

stifler said:


> What type of connectors (speaker wire termination) does this receiver support as I want to order some quality cable from monster


Do not waist your money on monster cables, they are no better than generic wire you can buy at the Home depot in a spool. You should buy 14awg wire for the speakers and use HDMI cables for your DVD/BluRay player and to your display again dont buy over priced cables as they make no visual or audible difference. A decent HDMI cable should cost no more than $40 for 6ft.


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

Noted, any info re speakers / termination of cable


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

stifler said:


> I ended up getting the NR906 A/V receiver. can someone suggest some killer speakers to do this bad boy some justice? - I was thinking the M cubes sound nice


I was unable to get the official specs easily, but one review has the bottom end (-3dB point) of the m-cubes at 280 Hz, very similar to the Bose Lifestyle satellites. Even if you want to go small, please, please! try to get something where the satellites get into the low 100s. Even then, you'll need to cross your subwoofer at 150 Hz. It looks like their subwoofer has more authority than the Bose Bass Module, but you won't be able to pair any of the "real" subs because of the need to get it up to 250 to 300 Hz to keep from having a freq response gap.

The lower your subwoofer crossover is, the less you're likely to hear where the subwoofer is. Every step below 150 Hz (120 or 100) is better. The THX spec, which most people hew to, is a crossover at 80 Hz. For this, your speakers should get down to below 70 Hz (and this is still a compromise).

If this isn't making sense, I'd recommend you do some more reading before jumping in. I didn't look at the receiver you mentioned, but it may not even support a crossover as high as the Mission system needs.

take care,


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

stifler said:


> I want to order some quality cable from monster


Congratulations in your purchase ...:T

I agree with Tony, save some $$$$ ...another good place to buy cables and wires is www.monoprice.com


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

I totally see your point Eric D, I have decided to wait a month before buying the speakers and read up a bit. Can someone suggest some good brands / reading material?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know the brands available to you. But I did look up that receiver you got, and I;ve got to say, "nice choice." :T It bodes well for your later decisions.

enjoy,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is a list of places to get very good speakers and subs for really good prices.
SVSound
Yambeka audio
EMP Tec

All three of these only sell online and you will save a bundle ordering from them.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

Re your reading, there's lots of good FAQs out there - don't see one right here, but a little looking will do a lot. Here's one from about.com dealing specifically with speaker shopping:

http://hometheater.about.com/gi/dyn...//www.axiomaudio.com/hometheatermistakes.html

Then try to find an audio shop near you, as well as maybe some internet direct companies that can ship to you, and start looking. If you find an internet direct company, maybe you can inquire around and try to find someone with those speakers or similar who will let you come over to listen - just remember to bring refreshements for your host! :thankyou: The socializing can be as much fun as the actual listening.

enjoy!


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

The thing that worries me is that the room I currently have available for HT is my bedroom - student hehe, hence I am looking for some speakers that can compensate for certain obstructions ( the sound sweet spot has direct line of site of all "documented" ideal speaker positions. Based on this info should I go for specific on wall speakers or normal bookshelf speakers. I want good sound without having to build a new room, tho this is planed there is a 3 year difference hehe. Please avice, sorry for my ignorance on the matter but your advice has been a great help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any bookshelf speaker as long as the port is on the front can be wall mounted.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

Only additional thought I have is that you might want to put a buttkicker or two under the mattress. That should pay dividends.... :R


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

stifler said:


> I am looking for some speakers that can compensate for certain obstructions ( the sound sweet spot has direct line of site of all "documented" ideal speaker positions. Based on this info should I go for specific on wall speakers or normal bookshelf speakers. ...


I don't think there's nothing else you can do if you have obstructions...just move the speakers to the front of the obstruction :yes:

I suggest going with bookshelf speakers, I'm sure you can use stands if they can't go in the wall....take a look at ebay or craigtlist, you can find good deals on used speakers :bigsmile:


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Can you buy Mirage speakers where you live? I had the exact same issue your having now, as I was looking for a decent speaker system for my somewhat large Master Bedroom, yet limited access to large speakers. I tried several different brands before finally deciding on the Mirage Omnisat Micro's
Also if your open to shopping on ebay, I see them all the time for around $90 per speaker, and this is half price since their discontinued. Don't confuse them with the "Nanosats" that are the new model. The Mirage Omnisat Micro's go deeper as their mid/bass driver is a little larger. I couldnt believe my ears when I first heard these little guys, and since they use omnidirectional sound technology, not only does the sound stage sound excellent, but to see that it's coming from these little speakers will blow you away! They are very non directional, hence its very hard to locate where the sound is coming from (much like a subwoofer's phylosophy with low frequencies). 
I found a great deal on a Velodyne 1200 watt sealed enclosure sub with an 8" driver that will reach up high enough to meet where the Omnisats start to roll off. And the Velodyne will reach all the way down to around 28Hz with power to boot! So with all this being said, I'd look around for a Velodyne Sub (you can find them for around $300 american dollars) with an 8" driver that can mate with decent sattelite speakers such as the Mirage Omnisat Micros which can be found for $500 for all 5 speakers. And, if you ever decide to go to 6 or 7.1, you can buy an additional Omnisat Micro by the speaker (doesn't have to be purchased in pairs).
If you can get these in Europe, I'd highly suggest buying them while their still around! If you were considering Bose, or Sony at the beginning of your search, this system will blow away both. Not even in the same class of speakers period.
For another suggestion, I agree with Tony (i think thats who recommended these) and consider the SVS SBS-01 speaker system. I've ordered and installed two of these systems for friends of mine, and they too are nothing short of fantastic! A little pricier than the Mirage/Velodyne system I recommended, but worth the $$! 
Let me know if you have any questions about either of these systems and I'll provide more specific links.
For the SVS - SBS-01 System you're looking at $1000 american dollars
For the Mirage/Velodyne system you're looking at around $800 american dollars (sorry dont have a money conversion chart handy)
Both of these systems will sound great with your new Onkyo!


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

Are the MISSION MV 4 any good? I was going to use them as my centers / rears 
Still deciding on mains / sub / center thow


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

They certainly have sufficient specs to operate in a sub/sat situation and make you very happy. I certainly hope you can listen to them first, especially to know how you feel about warmth, detail, shrillness - that sort of thing. If that's not possible, then have you listened to other speakers and know what you like and don't like? That sort of input will usually help people here give you opinions on specific speakers.

good hunting,


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

The issue is I must buy online since locally anything A/V related is HIGHLY overpriced. I was planing to use HTFR since I have heard only good reviews about the quality of the products they sell. I will use the system for gaming / movies / TECHNO yes i love electronic music / classical music (I guess opposites do attract).

The mission speakers seam reasonably priced for center / rear satellites. What o you guys think


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think for your needs the Missions will work just fine if you can get them at a good price they have as mentioned above good specifications.


----------

